# polyester heat transfer



## yudhro (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi All,

I need information for heat transfer printing to polyester.
I use Wilflex MX and Polywhite for the bleed resistant. But i got new problem here with the opacity. 

The question is, am i choosing the right ink for my application, i have read some info for transflex, do i have to use transflex so i will get better opacity?

Thank you


----------

